# Plant Problem - String Algae?



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm, i finally realized what was growing on my plants ( been busy with work ) Saw this all yesterday did a nice water change, gravel vac, and then added more sand to my aquarium because LOTs of roots started popping out of my old sand depth heh.

Heres a picture,


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats Black brush algae(bba). Caused mainly due to lack of co2. What kind of lights you run? I would suggest adding seachem excel regularly.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

maknwar said:


> Thats Black brush algae(bba). Caused mainly due to lack of co2. What kind of lights you run? I would suggest adding seachem excel regularly.


48 gallon aquarium, 24W, 22" (i think)

Could it also be lack of co2 because of the amount of plant's i got?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If its heavily planted, yes. Excel will turn it pink and then it will go away.

It looks like your plants are healthy so nutrients arent the problem, and your lighting is fine. Co2 is the only thing that it could be. I was in the same situation with my 125g and excel cleared up my bba quickly and made my plants grow faster too. Get ready to trim more often.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

IS it cheaper to just buy a co2 kit, or just use excel regularly?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

long run, co2. short run, excel. You dont really need to spend the money to get co2 because your lighting is low and your plants are doing fine without it.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I have black brush algae except it's on my driftwood, would I need excel ?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

balluupnetme said:


> I have black brush algae except it's on my driftwood, would I need excel ?


Wouldnt hurt anything. Do you have plants?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

maknwar said:


> I have black brush algae except it's on my driftwood, would I need excel ?


Wouldnt hurt anything. Do you have plants?
[/quote]

I have 3 pieces of driftwood, 3 anubias barteri on each, 2 of the driftwood have black brush algae


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Add some and it should go away.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

maknwar said:


> Add some and it should go away.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

But would the ph drop ?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Excel doesnt effect anything chemistry wise. If you pump real co2 into the tank the ph changes but that really doesnt count either for reasons i dont want to go into right now. I can recommend some good articles online about excel if you want.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

It's cool thanks again


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, i just started dosing excel... It says to do it daily, however i believe im going to do it every 2 days since all i got is 100ml bottle heh

Thanks for the help, i hope the things go away!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Keep us updated.


----------

